# Sharing my LOR Halloween Sequences



## texasjanedoe (Oct 3, 2009)

Sharing my LOR Halloween sequences....They are for a 16 channel but only 8 work because at the time only 8 of my channels were working...but it is easy enough to add the other 8 channels...


Everything you need is here. 

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell (Aug 18, 2007)

Did you remove the file?


----------

